# April Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST!



## Mouse (Apr 1, 2011)

The theme for April is:



*HOME
*​ 


Rules, as usual:

- only two photographs per participant
- all photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- all Chrons members welcome to enter
- *all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*

Highlighted this last bit, because we would like more people voting on  the challenges...(and entering, of course. Everyone's welcome, whatever  photo-taking device you might have).

*Remember: *Photographs to be posted in this thread, _discussion_ should be reserved for the http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...-challenge-discussion-thread.html#post1483831.

Good luck!


----------



## J Riff (Apr 1, 2011)

Moments later he was surrounded by armed men and hauled away, but at least he made some $ first. This is one of the busiest corners in the city so he didn't last long. The next day he stayed on a side street and still lives there I bet.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 2, 2011)

Its nice to see your front door light when you come home at night...


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 5, 2011)

*Home Sweet Guinea Home*


----------



## mosaix (Apr 10, 2011)

My first entry for April

_*Home - For A short While Anyway. *_


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2011)

A temporary home


----------



## Mouse (Apr 14, 2011)

My home town:






(Taken from the car window. I felt like a right div!)


----------



## Mouse (Apr 16, 2011)

And my home county. Somerset:


----------



## chrispenycate (Apr 19, 2011)

A home for a mouse, a home for a me.


----------



## Talysia (Apr 24, 2011)

Better late than never, but here are my two entries - something traditional, and something quirky.

Firstly, similar to Mouse's entry, my hometown, taken from the river:






And secondly, something a bit different - the "home" key on my rather dusty keyboard.:


----------



## alchemist (Apr 25, 2011)

While the home sleeps, one man protects the citizenry...


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 25, 2011)

*At Home*


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 27, 2011)

Luckily, last year's model!


----------



## mosaix (Apr 27, 2011)

My second entry for April.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 28, 2011)

Entries are now closed and the poll is up:

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/531569-april-photography-challenge-home-poll.html


----------



## Culhwch (May 2, 2011)

The poll is now closed - congratulations to *The Procrastinator!*


----------

